# VIRGINIA ENDS USE OF GAS CHAMBERS



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Virginia Ends Use of Gas Chambers

As A Method of Euthanizing Dogs and Cats in Animal Shelters





A bill to end gas chambers in Virginia was signed today by Governor Tim Kaine. House Bill 5, introduced by Delegate Bobby Orrock ensures that companion animals will no longer be euthanized by means of a carbon monoxide chamber.



This bill passed the Senate last week, just as Scott County animal control officers received training and final certification in injectable euthanasia. Scott County was the last shelter in Virginia to convert to injectable euthanasia. The effort to help shelters make this conversion began in 2001 when two Virginia women, Teresa Dockery and Kate Pullen secured grant funding and offered it for equipment and training to the 23 shelters then using the chamber.



Most localities took advantage of the assistance offered by these two animal welfare advocates, but last year the conversion process was halted when the funding that was available was not adequate to meet the needs of the final three rural localities (Scott County, Lee County and the City of Martinsville) to make the transition. “Shelters must have two staff members to perform injectable euthanasia” says Dockery. “These localities did not have the funding for an additional position. In addition, Scott and Martinsville did not have the space in their shelters to perform the euthanasia” she adds.



Dockery appealed to animal advocate, Sandy Lerner of Upperville for help. Lerner provided a donation of $75,000 to make the conversion possible. Scott and Martinsville have built the space needed and all three localities have hired the additional staff. Dockery has spent much of the past year working with each of these localities to ensure the completion of this transition.



“I could not be happier that this project is complete. Ms. Lerner’s generous donation has allowed the conversion to be made in a timely manner and without hardship to the localities” says Dockery.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

If only we could get all the other states to follow their lead. It's a terrible way to die and should have been abolished years ago. It's definitely not a humane way to euthanize animals.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: elliecdIf only we could get all the other states to follow their lead. It's a terrible way to die and should have been abolished years ago. It's definitely not a humane way to euthanize animals.


I agree with you


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Progress!!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Its progress, but someday it would be nice to have all no-kill shelters


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

First we need to get more people adopting. I know of a lot of no-kill shelters where dogs have lived almost their entire lives! I don't consider that a good option.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: elliecdIf only we could get all the other states to follow their lead. It's a terrible way to die and should have been abolished years ago. It's definitely not a humane way to euthanize animals.


Absolutely! We have that bill in Georgia too, but still, not all counties follow it and apparently without any consequences.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowFirst we need to get more people adopting. I know of a lot of no-kill shelters where dogs have lived almost their entire lives! I don't consider that a good option.










Ditto! I know dogs in my local shelter/HS who've been there 6+ months, while the incoming dogs get euthan. bc of lack of space.
There should be a weekly show with local shelter dogs for adoption aired on television- pref. on the weekends or evening. 
We've had that in Germany and it was very successful. 

How would someone go about doing something like this?


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Well if there were not so many backyard breeders and puppy mills maybe some of these dogs would have a chance.


----------

